# Advise Please



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Donkeys have more "fight" response than "flight" like horses. This is commonly translated to stubborness. Confidence may not be an issue for you, but gaining his respect and confidence in you as his leader may take some time.
Whatever you do with dankeys/horses like this is don't get into a fight with him, because this may turn him into a shy case or one that wants nothing to do with you.
Work on getting him to respond to direct and rythmic pressure. Start small and use as much pressure as needed until he responds. Keep this up but never make him feel wrong. Just make the wrong decision more difficult for him.
When he's having an "attitude" like being impatient about his feed, run him off until he approaches with a respectful manner (head lower, ears forward and calm) Dont guard the food, but stand by it in a relaxed pose and if he approaches in a less than respectful manner, bring your energy up.
Just don't be afraid to get firm with him. You won't ruin his trust, so long as you know when to let off or give him time.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

My mini donk did not dropp untill just after his 1st birthday. My vet told me that mini's take longer to dropp. other than that, Lilruffian was spot on with the training stuff


----------



## LuckyRVT (Nov 4, 2011)

Good it seems like I'm on the right track. We did an experiment yesterday. My husband says he doesn't do this behavior to him so I watched as he fed. He only barely shook his head to him. And was more likely to walk away from my husband to go do something else. (My husband is not experianced with horses etc) So we switched I tried to feed him. He was walking be hind me and tried to nip, I kicked back at him did not make contact since he did not make contact either. He stopped that went into the stall and did the usual annoyance behavior. I set the food down and drove him off if he approached in an aggitated manor. He eventually relaxed and stood so I let him eat. WHAT WOULD YOU SUGGEST? Feeding him in his 10x10 stall or outside so there is more space?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LuckyRVT (Nov 4, 2011)

littrella said:


> My mini donk did not dropp untill just after his 1st birthday. My vet told me that mini's take longer to dropp. other than that, Lilruffian was spot on with the training stuff


Thank you very much it was starting to make me nervous...it's all I need to have a donk with a retained tesicles! $$$. And more dangerous. If someone told me some voodoo like I had to rub his butt everyday I swear I would ha ha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Have you spent much time just observing equines together? It's always a good exercise, especially in warm weather, when you can just sit out and relax and watch them.
You need to be the lead mare. Kicking at him was good, but if he pushes you or nips you in a domineering manner, do not be afraid to make contact and really make him jump away. Lead mares aren't always in the mood for playful shenanigans and it is up to you when it is play time, not him. You will not ruin his trust by doing this, so long as you don't keep chasing him around and smacking at him. Address the behavior instantly but without any malice or a grudge. 
I've done this a few times with my filly, who sounds alot like your donkey. She is super friendly, curious and in your pocket because she has no fear of people. This is a good thing, however, she has no trouble trying every once in awhile to push me around or barge into my space either. If motioning for her to back off does not work, or she pushes in too quickly, i never hesitate to smack my hands together or aim a strong kick at the part of her body that is shoving my way (usually the chest or shoulder). Then i force her back to a respectful distance and then turn away and resume whatever it was that i was doing with a calm energy.
She always comes in again right away but with more respect and attention to my space.
So always use as much force as _necessary_ to get what you want (start small if you can and build up), then leave him alone. He will learn quickly enough that you only tolerate a respectful, level-headed donkey in your space


----------



## LuckyRVT (Nov 4, 2011)

Awesome! Yes I love watching horse behavior and that was exactly my train of thought treat him like another horse would.  a strike of my leg usually makes him back off and reassess the situtation. worked great yesterday  glad to hear some reinforcement that I'm hopefully on the right track thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

